# Beinharte Clubtour in Bad Kreuznach, Sonntag 08.05.2011



## mbonsai (18. April 2011)

Hallo Beinharte und Sympathisanten,

am Sonntag den 08.05. erwartet Euch wieder eine im Clubkalender angekündigte Sonntagstour.

*Details:*

Treffpunkt: Bad Kreuznach Deula* 11 Uhr*
Bad Kreuznach Abfahrt Messegelände, der Strasse stadteinwärts immer geradeaus folgen und dann Richtung Kauzenburg/Deula in einem Kreisverkehr abbiegen. Die Deula ist dann ausgeschrieben

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=deula ...SB&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl

*Was erwartet Euch *
Viele schöne Singletrails in Bad Kreuznach, wobei nicht die üblichen Verdächtigen gefahren werden. Deswegen ist diese Tour auch nicht als Techniktraining zu verstehen und Protektoren sind nicht nötig.

Gefahren wird in einem moderaten Tempo Level 1-2, wobei der langsamste das Tempo bestimmt.

Wie immer ist eine Einkehr am Ende der Runde geplant, also plant mal 5 Std. ein.

Wie immer bei einer Clubtour besteht Helmpflicht.

Damit wir Euch auch über kurzfristige Änderungen informieren können macht es Sinn, dass ihr Euch hier im Forum unter diesem Beitrag anmeldet.

Wie bei allen Beinhart-Touren sind auch Nicht-Clubmitglieder zum Mitfahren eingeladen. Die Teilnahme erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr.
Eine etwaige Absage findet ihr ggf. hier an dieser Stelle bis So. 08.05., 09.00 Uhr !

Bis die Tage 

Bonsai

P.S. Falls ich was vergessen haben, seht es mir nach und geb mir bescheid, ist meine erste Ausschreibung


----------



## mathias (18. April 2011)

Dabei

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (18. April 2011)

Ich auch!


----------



## [email protected] (18. April 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei.

@mbonsai

Ich persönlich vermisse es nicht, aber für den ein oder anderen wären die Höhenmeter und die Streckenlänge noch interessant.


----------



## grosser (18. April 2011)

Da mach ich doch auch mal mit!
Ich persönlich vermisse es nicht, aber für den ein oder anderen wäre es interessant zu wissen Rennrad oder MTB?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mbonsai (18. April 2011)

Also ich komm mit dem Dreirad


----------



## HackerSchorsch (20. April 2011)

Dito!


----------



## mbonsai (20. April 2011)

Hi,

also wir reden hier ueber ca. 29 km, 830 Hoehenmeter. Bei sehr harmonischer Gruppe ist das auch noch erweiterbar. 

Einkehr ist im Cafe und Bistro Puricelli direkt an der Roemerhalle. Dort gibt es leckere Kleinigkeiten. 

So mehr wird nicht verraten

Bis die Tage und happy Eiersuche

Bonsai


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (22. April 2011)

Dabei


----------



## rumblestilz (22. April 2011)

Wenn ich mich auf meiner Band-Sause am Samstag vorher nicht zu sehr überhopfe, bin ich auch dabei!
Frank


----------



## Jens77 (22. April 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei.

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (22. April 2011)

Da muß ich doch auch dabei sein


----------



## mbonsai (2. Mai 2011)

also nochmal zum mitschreiben und Bierbänke reservieren

1. Mathias
2. Jürgen
3. Thomas
4. Dieter
5. Hackerschorch
6. Ivo Master
7. Frank
8. Uwe

bis Sonntag


----------



## Ruderbock (2. Mai 2011)

Ganz EVTL. könnte ich evtl. doch auch mitfahren - Lust hätt ich allemal.

P.S.: Dieter Du hast p.m.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2011)

@bonsai

Du hast den Jens77 vergessen!


----------



## mbonsai (2. Mai 2011)

Danke fuer den Hinweis 

1. Mathias
2. Jürgen
3. Thomas
4. Dieter
5. Hackerschorch
6. Ivo Master
7. Frank
8. Uwe
9. Jens


----------



## Ripman (3. Mai 2011)

Ich persönlich vermisse es nicht, aber für den ein oder anderen wäre es  interessant zu wissen ob wir linksrum oder rechtsrum fahren 

Bis de Sondach und vergess de Reiseführer nicht. (steht ganz groß 
"Don´t panic!" drauf).

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (3. Mai 2011)

rechtsrum eindeutig rechtsrum


----------



## HackerSchorsch (3. Mai 2011)

Ahhhhh, gestern abgelegt - Rippenprellung, Schulter gezerrt
Da ich nicht so "Beinhart" bin, werde ich wohl am Sonntag ausfallen.
Wünsche Euch viel Spass!


----------



## mbonsai (3. Mai 2011)

da waren es nur noch 8

Gute Besserung


----------



## wunjo (3. Mai 2011)

ich fahre dann mal als Ersatz mit....
spätestens bis Sonntag
Gruß Jörg


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2011)

ist noch platz für einen tapferen radler?


----------



## mbonsai (5. Mai 2011)

klar


----------



## Ripman (5. Mai 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ist noch platz für einen tapferen radler?



Aber denk dran, das ist eine Moutainbike-Tour, da werden Räder mit Rennradlenker nicht gerne gesehen


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2011)

mist.


----------



## Ripman (5. Mai 2011)

:d:d:d


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2011)

mobbing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gotti41 (5. Mai 2011)

Hy,

ich würde gern auch noch kommen und bring auch noch nen kumpel mit, de hackerschorch kann ja net ;-)


----------



## mbonsai (6. Mai 2011)

1. Mathias
2. Jürgen
3. Thomas
4. Dieter
5. Ivo Master
6. Frank
7. Uwe
8. Jens
9. Jörg
10. a.nienie
11. gotti41
12. gottis Kumpel
13. meiner einer

wenn hab ich durch meine Sonnenbrille nicht gesehen


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2011)

hat jemand noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit ab mainz oder so?


----------



## mbonsai (6. Mai 2011)

nen Stückchen im Kofferraum kann ich noch anbieten 

wo genau?

Ahhh da fällt mir ein, in Mainz ins Marathon!!!! Also bitte irgendwo wo die Jungs nicht langlaufen....


----------



## Ripman (6. Mai 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> 1. Mathias
> 2. Jürgen
> 3. Thomas
> 4. Dieter
> ...



Nicole. Hat sich am Donnerstag kurzentschlossen entschieden, fährt bei mir mit.


----------



## Der Herz-König (6. Mai 2011)

Na gut, ich komme auch mit. Kann mich der Versuchung einfach nicht entziehen.

Biete auch gleich noch Plätze für 2 Mitfahrer aus Mainz an.
cu
Jochen


----------



## nicoleII (6. Mai 2011)

@ Ripman: Vielen Dank, dass du mir nicht nur eine Mfg bietest, sondern mich auch gleich hier anmeldest! Was für ein Service! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bin gestern Abend nicht mehr dazu gekommen, hole es aber hiermit gerne noch selbst nach, also: 

Ich würde gerne am Sonntag als sympathisierendes Nicht-Beinhart-Clubmitglied die vielen schönen Singletrails in Bad Kreuznach im moderaten Tempo Level kennen lernen, wäre dafür auch bereit als langsamste das Tempo zu bestimmen (bin beinhart was das Staub schlucken angeht!) und freue mich schon jetzt auf die Einkehr am Ende der Runde! 
Bis Sonntag!
Nicole

_P.S.:
__Falls nicht ich die 830 Hoehenmeter, sondern diese mich bezwingen sollten, oder sich eine "sehr harmonische Gruppe" bildet, die die Tour noch erweitern möchte: Könnte mir dann jemand eine Karte der Gegend leihen, damit ich ggf. vorzeitig alleine zur Einkehr finde? _


----------



## mbonsai (6. Mai 2011)

1. Mathias
2. Jürgen
3. Thomas
4. Dieter
5. Ivo Master
6. Frank
7. Uwe
8. Jens
9. Jörg
10. a.nienie
11. gotti41
12. gottis Kumpel
13. Jochen
14. Nicole
15. meiner einer


----------



## Ruderbock (6. Mai 2011)

nicoleII schrieb:


> @ Ripman: Vielen Dank, dass du mir nicht nur eine Mfg bietest, sondern mich auch gleich hier anmeldest! Was für ein Service!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Hi!!

ich kann zwar immernochnichts definitives sagen (ob ich auch mitkommen kann), *ABER:*In Bad X-nach liegt ziemlich alles ( auch wenn diesmal rel. unbekannte Trails gefahren werden sollen) in nächster Nähe zur Nahe (der Bach der später mal in den Rhein fließt), man kann sich praktisch nicht verfahren, und selbst die bekannte (riesen-) große Runde sammelt zwar viele Höhenmeter, liegt aber Luftlinie ca. höchstens 5 km weit weg vom Fluss aus.
(also perfekt zum vorzeitigen Aussteigen... - obwohl ich das sicherlich als erstes / vor Dir nötig hätte)

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (7. Mai 2011)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> Hi!!
> 
> ich kann zwar immernochnichts definitives sagen (ob ich auch mitkommen kann)
> 
> LG Jens



Ich drück Dir immer noch die Daumen


----------



## Jens77 (7. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich muß leider für morgen absagen. 
Euch wünsche ich viel Spaß.

Grüße Jens


----------



## nicoleII (7. Mai 2011)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> Hi!!
> 
> ich kann zwar immernochnichts definitives sagen (ob ich auch mitkommen kann), *ABER:*In Bad X-nach liegt ziemlich alles ( auch wenn diesmal rel. unbekannte Trails gefahren werden sollen) in nächster Nähe zur Nahe (der Bach der später mal in den Rhein fließt), man kann sich praktisch nicht verfahren, und selbst die bekannte (riesen-) große Runde sammelt zwar viele Höhenmeter, liegt aber Luftlinie ca. höchstens 5 km weit weg vom Fluss aus.
> (also perfekt zum vorzeitigen Aussteigen... - obwohl ich das sicherlich als erstes / vor Dir nötig hätte)
> ...




 Hallo Jens! Danke für die Hinweise - wird schon werden!  Bin ja mal gespannt was mich vor Ort erwartet und ob wir uns morgen sehen Ansonsten genieß das herrliche Wetter mit dem Nachwuchs und bis die Tage!
  Nicole


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (8. Mai 2011)

Last Minute Absage

sorry, aber klappt heute leider doch nicht. War bis zum Schluss mit mir am hadern.

Uwe weiß Bescheid und wird euch meine persönlichen Grüße und Trauerbekundungen zur Abwesenheit meinerseits überbringen

Viel Spass und bis demnächst in diesem Theater


----------



## Der Herz-König (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Bonsai,

und es hat sich doch gelohnt! 

Ich muss zugeben, dass meine Bedenken wegen der Streckenführung und Tempo unbegründet waren. Wer hätte gedacht, dass es rund um KH noch so viele unbekannte Trails gibt. Echtes Sahnestück und das bei sehr angenehmen Tempo. Sogar das Knie hat gehalten. Alla dann kann auch Slowenien kommen.

Danke dir für das Highlight und gute Besserung an Gotti.
Jochen


----------



## rumblestilz (8. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöne Tour (bis aufs Hochtragen, dawomer normalerweise runnerfaahn dut). Mit dem Tempo kann ich mich dem Jochen nur anschliessen - hat super gepaßt! Tut mir jetzt noch mehr leid, dass ich nicht mit nach Slowenien kann ... 
Ansonsten gerne wieder mit Bonsai-Tours!
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (8. Mai 2011)

War suppper!


----------



## wunjo (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
auch von mir vielen Dank für die Bad Kreuznach "Light" Einführung. Vom Techniklevel war es für mich allerdings absolut ausreichend. Hat richtig Spass gemacht, tolle Streckenauswahl und Super Truppe. Bilder lade ich demnächst hoch.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## nicoleII (8. Mai 2011)

Puh, geschafft!  und es hat auch noch Spaß gemacht! 

*Ein fettes Dankeschön an Bonsai *für all die vorausgegangenen Mühen der Vorbereitung und die Durchführung der heutigen Tour!!! 
Auch wenn der Einstieg echt fies war und ich bergab nicht immer auf dem Bike geblieben bin: Es war eine schöne abwechslungsreiche Runde!

  In diesem Zusammenhang speziell von meiner Seite auch noch ein dickes Dankeschön an Jürgen für die hilfreichen Technik-Tipps, die aufmunternden Worte (auch für die bergauf von hinten im Militärston gebrüllten ) und das immer wieder ausgesprochene Lob. Das hat ungemein motiviert!

Bis die Tage
  Nicole


----------



## mathias (9. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch eine Dankeschön an Bonsai

Tolle Tour und mal einige neue Wege in KH. Hat Spass gemacht.

Bis zur nächsten Tour

LG Mathias


----------



## Ripman (9. Mai 2011)

Fehlt nur noch der "Gefällt mir"-Daumen 

Bonsai-Tours hat mit mir auch einen neuen Fan gewonnen. 

Michael  ... hasde subber gemacht. Danke schön.

CU

Jürgen

P.S.: Auch von meiner Seite aus noch "Gute Besserung" an unseren Unfallfahrer.


----------



## mbonsai (9. Mai 2011)

Danke auch an alle Mitfahrer (träger). War ne lustige und harmonische Truppe (Schlange) mit immerhin 13 Leuten. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. 

Bis die Tage der Bonsai


----------



## mbonsai (13. Mai 2011)

Wie siehts mit den Bildern aus Joerg und Uwe?

Hier mal meine Shots


----------



## mbonsai (13. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## mbonsai (13. Mai 2011)

..


----------



## mbonsai (17. Mai 2011)

Bilder?? Bitte Jörg und Uwe........ ich bin doch so nahe beim Wasser gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunjo (21. Mai 2011)

Endlich......Piktschärs :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/40149/40149/page:1/sort:title/direction:asc


oder links neben unter Fotos 

viel Spaß 
Jörg


----------

